# ISO vegetable dish using chocolate



## HaiYa (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone!
*Do you know recipe for salted dish with black chocolate? *
I maybe have a lack of chocolate (living in China, that’s hard to find a good one)  or also because I remember a delicious and particular dish I ate in an old house in France in the middle of the Cevennes this summer: a Mexican veggie dish with BLACK CHOCOLATE. First time for me and that was so excellent!
A warm and melted black chocolate cover a red bean chili with a bunch of none-salted acajou nuts. Fantastic! I’ve done it at home and that’s really “super” (as we say in France).
Do you know other delicious veggie dish with black chocolate? I’m willing to explore more …
Thanks !!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome to DC! We don't refer to any chocolate as "black", but dark instead. You can probably find a savory vegetarian mole. This is a very complex dish, with many ingredients if done from scratch. It's roots probably started in Inca and Aztec culture. but is considered a Mexican dish.


----------



## HaiYa (Sep 23, 2015)

Ahhhh sorry yep "dark" chocolate ! 
Thanks for the suggestion, I found on line a nice Mexican mole sauce, dark chocolate and spice based recipe, seems really good !


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

You should try malagasy dark chocolate, 100% thats really bitter but once you try it you can't stop !


----------



## HaiYa (Sep 29, 2015)

Wouah ....100% dark ...you're tough ! Ahah 
I had a look and found that chocolate is also include in Malagasy food and not only for sweet recipe ! that's really interesting.  
But be carefull all chocolate are not for cooking !!


----------

